# Oil blotting sheets- any reccomendations?



## shivs (Jan 22, 2007)

any particular brands that you think are really effective? i wanted to buy the body shop tea tree oil ones, because im using that line, but ive seen bad reviews so if you could tell me any that are good and not too expensive please, that would be great

thanks


----------



## fickledpink (Jan 22, 2007)

I've used the Clean &amp; Clear kind which worked well but I really love Shiseido's blotting sheets. They work great, no mineral oil and you get 100 sheets (you only get 50 w/ Clean &amp; Clear)


----------



## jewele (Jan 22, 2007)

I use the clean and clear. They work good for me and are cheap. In the summer I use a couple a day, so I don't want to spend too much money. Give 'em a try


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 22, 2007)

I like the film kind for blotting, and clean &amp; clear one is cheap and it works well.


----------



## vickih (Jan 22, 2007)

Body Shop


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 23, 2007)

Clean and Clear... they are PERFECT!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 23, 2007)

I've never tried more than e.l.f's. My cousin swears by Shiseido's.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 23, 2007)

Clean and Clear is good... The Body Shop ones have a little rice powder or something on them which seems to hold up against shine nicely, but you have to watch when blotting because too much powder might come off and you'll be able to see it on your face (just dust it off real quick)...

I tried one in the mall and i was walking around with powder on my nose for at least an hour, people must've thought I was on crack haha.


----------



## laurenbusta (Jan 23, 2007)

a lot of people just use the toilet covers in bathrooms because its free and widely available.. and its made out of the same material as the regular ones!!


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 23, 2007)

That's what I use. I read Sarah Jessica Parker saying she used them, tried it out, and worked fabulously.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 23, 2007)

Paula Begoun advocates cut-up unused coffee filters to blot facial oil.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Jan 23, 2007)

wow you guys gave some awesome suggestions, cool, thanks


----------



## SewAmazing (Jan 23, 2007)

This is TRUE! If you cut them into small squares and keep a stash in your bag or car, it works out nicely. A great moneysaver too.


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Jan 23, 2007)

REALLY?? i'm bout to hit up the closest public restroom and take a few toilet covers. lol I'll just walk out with them tucked under my arm :eusa_whistle:


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 23, 2007)

i love the shiseido blotting sheets too. i like how it has a little bit of powder so it leaves my skin matte...


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmm... I don't know, maybe I'm the only one, but does the idea of cutting up public restroom toilet seats kind of gross anyone else out? Lol, I'm weird about germs too, and I don't know usually those things are above the seats and if you think about it every time someone flushes the germs are going through the air around these things and we wanna wipe our faces with it?? :zombie: I don't mean to offend anyone by saying this but I just know I really would rather be shiny than do this. :sunshine:


----------



## jenfer (Jan 23, 2007)

Clean and Clear... the blue film.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 23, 2007)

eww gross, I never even thought of that! I think they sell packages of the covers at stores too, I remember my mom having some once!

but to answer the question, I've used clean and clear and E.L.F. and like them both!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 23, 2007)

clean and clear.

cheap and gets the job done.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 23, 2007)

i heard that coffee filters work the same way too. i am about to cut up some of those since we have numerous amounts of them. dang coffee addicts.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 23, 2007)

Clean &amp; Clear ones are awesome, I buy them in bulk. It's just so easy to tell how much of the sheet you've used once it becomes a transparent blue, as opposed to guessing on those light, papery sheets of other brands.


----------



## -Missy L- (Jan 23, 2007)

I use clean &amp; clear and Boots. I cannot justify paying for expensive just to dab oil from your face!!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Jan 23, 2007)

*I like:*

Shiseido Pureness Blotting sheets

Body Shop blotting sheets (with the powder)

*I don't like:*

Quo blotting sheets

Clean &amp; Clear


----------



## sealsm (Jan 24, 2007)

Coffee filters? Really? I've never thought about using them. I'll have to give it a try. Right now, I'm using the Body Shop powder free blotting papers.


----------



## Salope (Jan 24, 2007)

Clean &amp; Clear work great and they're cheap.

I've always used toilet seat covers. When I'm at school and my face is shiny, I'll tear off a piece of a toiler seat cover and use that. It's sanitary because the covers aren't used, they're high above the toilet and in a package. Plus, they work great.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 24, 2007)

I used the Clean and Clear ones for awhile and really liked them until a bad experience one day. I think it's because I used them with a cleanser they'd never been used with before, but my whole face swelled up and got red and itchy for like, 3 days. Since then I've been really scared of them, and now I use the Body Shop blotting sheets in the rose variety, and they work fine.


----------



## ldivastar7 (Jan 25, 2007)

Old beauty school tip. Use perm wrap papers. They are cheep and you get a lot of them. They don't remove your makeup.


----------



## The Applicator (Jan 26, 2007)

e.l.f. - $1 for 50 sheets

Don't leave any residue on your face, and don't remove any makeup from your face. They turn translucent with the oils, so you can very easily see when they are used up.

Excellent - and CHEAP - product!


----------



## chocobon (Jan 27, 2007)

Clean and Clear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 27, 2007)

Clean and Clear work great for me, and you can get a box of 50 for $5 at drugstores!

However, I wouldn't recommend using Walgreen's generic store brand of blotting sheets. They are a dollar cheaper and packaged to look similar to Clean and Clear, but the Walgreens brand is a rougher texture and they seemed to remove my makeup while I don't have that problem with Clean and Clear!


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Jan 27, 2007)

I really like the Pro-active's oil blotting sheets which I paid $18 for and it has 100 sheets in the package.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Jan 27, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!! I LOOOOVEEEE BOSCIA!!! I recently discovered them at sephora. I use to love clean and clear but i always thought my face felt super dry after them ( and my skin is fairly oily) and then i put powder on my face...i looked cakey even in the summer. But, i got these Boscia green tea one. soo nice it left my skin feeling clean but not dry and when i put on powder my skin looked so polished I LOVE IT!!!!!!

only down side is thtat it's kind of expensive $10 for 50.

hahahahahahahahahahaha i just sat in my seat alone in a room and laughed liked crazy


----------



## LVA (Jan 27, 2007)

I also agree w/Clean and Clear


----------



## hollywoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Clean and Clear +1


----------



## kellianne76 (Jan 28, 2007)

That's such a great idea, I never would have thought of using perm wrap paers. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Jan 28, 2007)

SO yesterday I went to watch a movie and when I was in the bathroom...I noticed there were toilet seat cover. I immediately thought back to this topic...SO i pulled one out and used it. It really works. Wow, My makeup stayed on and oil came off. I only wish I brought my purse into the bathroom because I would've seriously took some home. hehehehehe


----------



## SmartySmarties (Jan 28, 2007)

SuperDrug, Clarity blotting sheets except it shows how much oil comes off your face and makes me feel bad! lol


----------



## biancazentena (Jan 29, 2007)

There are so many out there. I personally like one's that don't have any powder residue.

1.MAC Blotting Sheets are pricey, but they work fine $15CA

2.Lise Watier Blotting Sheets $11CA

3.Clean And Clear Blotting Papers $7CA

4.Quo Blotting SHeets $6CA for the Pachage $4 for the refills. These can only be found in Canada at shoppers dRug Mart

*If ever in an emergency kleenex does the job. Just Pat lightly


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jan 29, 2007)

i have some blotting paper that i have NEVER used, but then again i have dry skin...come to think about it, i dont know WHY i bought them!!! lol!!!


----------



## lzwatts (Jan 29, 2007)

I use Clean and Clear, and end wrap papers (for perms) that I buy at a beauty supply store that work great and are really cheap. There are the perfect size and you get 1000 sheets for a few dollars.


----------



## pixiestick (Jan 29, 2007)

I use Shiseido blotting sheets. They work wonderfully- REALLY soak the oil up.


----------



## starduzt (Jan 29, 2007)

using clean and clear as well, good enough so i never try others before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CassBH (Jan 29, 2007)

CLEAN AND CLEAR SHEETS ARE THE BEST!!!!!! I love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the recs. I'm going to go ahead and merge this with the other thread about oil blotting papers.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 30, 2007)

Biore and Clean and Clear are great ones. But I might try the toilet sheet ones....lol!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 30, 2007)

Biore or Clean and Clear. I went to chinatown and got some really cheap ones in a cute little green case for like $1. lol


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 30, 2007)

I agree, yuck. I' rather cough up a few quid!


----------



## mickey1962 (Jan 30, 2007)

I usethe ones by MAC, and I have also used toilet seat covers. Both work for me.


----------



## smat0904 (Jan 31, 2007)

End Papers for hair permanents work great for me.


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

the pallado rice paper sheets are really good and available at Sally's


----------



## perlanga (Feb 3, 2007)

I like clean n clear too, because yoy know there working, but I can settle for a tissue.


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi,

Charmin makes the travel toilet seat covers (5/pack). I use the sheets by Black Radiance (they're inexpensive).


----------



## LittleMissV (Feb 4, 2007)

I love the bloom ones &lt;3


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Feb 4, 2007)

lol, i stole a toilet seat cover from the office bathroom yesterday.:add_wegbrech:


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 4, 2007)

Lol, You go girl!


----------



## korina981 (Feb 4, 2007)

clean and clear...


----------



## kchan99 (Feb 4, 2007)

I like the ones from Victoria's Secret. They are just like the Clinique &amp; Estee Lauder version, but cheaper. $7 for 1 pack of 50 sheets or $10 for 2 packs.

I got them a while ago. I don't remember when so I don't know if Victoria's Secret still has them.


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi,

Now that's funny.... :rotfl:


----------



## Christmaself55 (Jun 23, 2007)

Pretty much all of them are the same. I've bought liek 15 dollar ones and bought some for a dollar, ( at the dollar tree here I bought like 50 of them, they were cover girl and I was so excited when I got them there) and they are all the same pretty much. Some are cool and that they smell good, but I like the blue ones the best, you can see the amount of oil that has been removed from your face and such. I like Clean and Clear but nothing beats getting them for a dollar. I know cover girl tests on animals, but I bought them before I turned into an animal activist. So you know, don't shun me down lol thanks


----------



## nics1972 (Jun 23, 2007)

I am gonna go and steal some toilet seat covers too !! Anyone tried coffee filters ?


----------



## hellokittysmom (Jun 25, 2007)

palladio rice blotting papers or clean and clear oil blotting sheets are really good and cheap.


----------



## nics1972 (Jun 25, 2007)

Just got back from McMenamin's pub, here, in Portland. We had gone to celebrate our 2 yr wedding anniversary and guess what.. I got some toilet seat covers from their bathrooms :rotfl: . They work AWESOME !!!! Happy Anniversary to me... :moa:.

am gonna stick to either toilet seat covers of Clean &amp; Clear.. they work beautifully !!


----------



## rodenbach (Jun 25, 2007)

I like the Body Shop ones with powder. Guess I should grab some toilet seat covers next time I'm out, since they'd be cheaper!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazychic (Jun 25, 2007)

I use Clean &amp; Clear &amp; it works well - I have some Pallaido rice powder sheets I haven't opened yet tho. 

I went on e.l.f's website &amp; couldnt find any blotting papers.. $1 for 50 sheets is really cheap tho!!!


----------



## jill998877 (Jul 8, 2007)

Clean and Clear are by far the best of the many I have tried.

I don't think that they are made of the same material as the toilet seat covers. I have tried other oil-blotting sheets (Burt's Bee's, several rice powder brands spring to mind) and they DO seem to be made of that material.

I guess that might be O.K. in an emergency, but I find Clean and Clear blue sheets are so superior to any others I have tried. I NEVER want to run out of them!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissV (Jul 9, 2007)

i wish we had clean and clear blotting tissues over here!


----------



## Piximus (Jul 10, 2007)

Shiseido is my favorite, but for cheap, you can't beat e.l.f., it's a buck for 50 sheets!! Works just as well!


----------



## igor (Sep 4, 2007)

Does anybody like Clinique`s blotting sheets? Are they worse then Shiseido`s version ? I just don`t know which one works better. Any suggestions?


----------

